# Is Goat Chow OK for Cattle



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

I have some leftover Purina Goat Chow and am trying to determine if it would be okay to feed to my cattle. It is sort of a sweet feed and I usually mix in 1 cup (per head) of all-stock sweet feed in with range cubes for an evening treat. Would it be okay to substitute the goat chow for the all-stock sweet feed? Have about 1/2 bag to use up. Thanks.


----------



## Scout_C (Apr 5, 2017)

I think it would be okay to give them what's left in the bag.  If you haven't already thrown it away or given it to them, LOL.


----------



## alexsbuddy (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you. They seem to like it just as much as their regular sweet feed.


----------

